# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  real canadian deca Organon and Univex enantate?

## new_to_this

i bought this bottle of univex test and the guy gave me 6 bottles of this canadian Organon deca also 2ml in each bottle. i was just wondering if its all legit.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Univex is top notch Canadian UGL gear. I ran some of their products this summer and it was wonderful. I can't comment on the other product, because it is unknown to me.

----------


## new_to_this

Ya i was pretty sure about the Univex because iv used univex deca 400mg/ml before i was mainly just wondering about this free Organon deca.

----------


## ][-][ ][-][ ][-][

am not sure about the deca if you can get a clear shot it will be great.

][-][ ][-][ ][-][

----------


## wuboy25

> Univex is top notch Canadian UGL gear. I ran some of their products this summer and it was wonderful.


Big bruce : Canadian UGLs' Official Guinea Pig !! :Wink/Grin:  


n_t_t, Canadian UGLs are really reliable in general. But the best is still to know who brews it. But your Univex looks really yummy! Enjoy bro.

----------


## Glory604

look at the label on the univex... no way,, that label is so cockeyed lol,, all theere gear is well packaged and everything is prof done.. where's the hologram on the side......

----------


## strongmann

> i bought this bottle of univex test and the guy gave me 6 bottles of this canadian Organon deca also 2ml in each bottle. i was just wondering if its all legit.


deca is good to go (canadian) and univex test enanthate is good to go!

strongmann

----------

